# Internet Seiten .. wie würdet ihr das machen?



## KannNichts (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

Ich hab mal eine frage und zwar hab ich schon ein paar Homepages gemacht, aber leider sieht man das auch, das ich sie gemacht habe...:-( 

Deshalb meine frage  wie, mit welchem Programm, mit welcher Sprache 
würdet ihr eine Seite z.b. wie http://www.jever.de  oder  ähnliche machen?
Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnt


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2004)

Nicht direkt »helfen«, aber den richtigen Anstoss geben =)

Das Layout sollte mit einem Grafikprogramm gestaltet werden (Profis schwören auf Photoshop, man kann aber mit dem Programm arbeiten, das man selbst bevorzugt, z. B. Corel oder Jasc Photopaint, Fireworks MX, etc.).
Die Jever-Seite wurde übrigens z. T. mit dem Macromedia Dreamweaver bearbeitet und sicherlich auch mit einem Texteditor (hier gibt es eine schier erschlagende Anzahl von sehr guten Freewareprogrammen, jeder wird Dir ein anderes Empfehlen  ).

Als serverseitige Scriptsprache eignen sich ASP, PHP, Perl, etc.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. Mai 2004)

Mal eine grobeAbfolge  :

- Hirn
- Papier und Bleistift
- Digitalkamera (wenn kein Bildmaterial vorhanden)
- Photoshop
- Dreamweaver


----------



## saschaf (16. Mai 2004)

Um eine Seite wie die von Jever zu machen, musst du dich natürlich erstmal gründlich mit der Materie beschäftigen. Das heisst:

1) Produkt testen !  
2) mit anderen Produkten vergleichen 
3) zu Sicherheit nochmals das Produkt testen 
4) deiner Frau oder Freundin klar machen, dass du recherchiert und NICHT gesoffen hast 

Der vierte Punkt ist nach meiner Erfahrung immer der komplexeste


----------



## itseit (17. Mai 2004)

Ich würdedie Seite zuerst mit einem Grafik Programm vorgestalten und dann mit CSS/PHP/HTML umsetzen


----------



## Xaicon (18. Mai 2004)

Erst sollte man sich Gedanken über das Layout machen (mit Papier und Bleistift),
dann kann man Bildmaterial sammeln (Google, Digicam), und den Rest der Grafiken erstellen. 
Anschliessend sollte man sich der "Programmierung" zuwenden, Datenbank einrichten, und zu guterletzt ausgiebige Tests mit versichedensten Browsern durchführen.

Programme nutze ich:
_Maya_ oder _Cinema4D_ für Logos o.Ä.
_Photoshop_ für Grafiken allgemein
_Dev-PHP_ oder _Dreamweaver_
_Flash MX_ für die Feinheiten 

Kenntnisse in folgenden "programmiertechnischen" Bereichen währen meiner Meinung nach nötig:
HTML
CSS
Javascript
PHP
MySQL


----------



## JFranz (27. November 2004)

Möchte mich meinen Vorschreibern anschließen,
nur einen Punkt haben Sie leider alle vergessen.

Den der Performance!

Was nützt einen die tollste Seite mit 1000 Bewegungen, Bildern, Megacoolen-Navigationen
wenn der User erstmal 5 Min. warten darf bis die Seite aufgebaut ist.

Weniger ist manchmal mehr und durch viel ach so tolles Design geht schnell die Übersicht verloren.

Daher ist der häufigste Fehler den man bei der gestaltung einer Webseite machen kann,
sie zu überladen,  dann lieber  übersichtlich und klar und ohne den ganzen schnickschnack.

Sly


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2004)

> Kenntnisse in folgenden "programmiertechnischen" Bereichen währen meiner Meinung nach nötig…


Nötig allein ist nur HTML um eine Webseite zu entwickeln.
Die anderen Sprachen – falls man sie überhaupt Sprachen nennen kann – sind bloß dann „nötig“, wenn sie der zusätzlichen Gestaltung, Zugänglichkeit, Benutzbarkeit, Interaktion, Verwaltung oder schlicht der Bequemlichkeit dienen sollen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. November 2004)

@JFranz:

Bitte buddle keine alten Threads aus. Im schlimmsten Fall bekommen alle die in diesem Thread geantwortet haben eine Benachrichtigungsmail - und das bei einem Thema das seit Monaten geklärt ist. Es gibt viele aktuelle Threads, der letzten Tage, Stunden oder sogar Minuten. Wenn Du dort eine hilfreiche Antwort oder einen Kommentar geben kannst ist das super - Threadleichen ausbuddeln hingegen verärgert nur viele Leute.

Danke für die Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Xaicon (29. November 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nötig allein ist nur HTML um eine Webseite zu entwickeln.
> Die anderen Sprachen – falls man sie überhaupt Sprachen nennen kann – sind bloß dann „nötig“, wenn sie der zusätzlichen Gestaltung, Zugänglichkeit, Benutzbarkeit, Interaktion, Verwaltung oder schlicht der Bequemlichkeit dienen sollen.


Natürlich kann man eine Website nur mit HTML erstellen, aber wie gesagt ist nach meiner Meinung der Funktionsumfang zu sehr beschränkt, um dies effizient bewerkstelligen zu können.


----------



## Vaio82 (29. November 2004)

also ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Spass durchgelesen, aber ich würde dir zu einer Mischung aus XHTML, CSS, XML, PHP und Flash raten ;-) Nachtürlich mit vielen, vielen Datenbanktabellen als Fundament 

mit HTML wirst du zwar Bilder und bunte Balken erstellen können, aber wie sieht es mit der Pflege oder der modularen Erweiterung der Applikation aus?  Dynamik? Perfektion? *grins*


----------

